# New records set, Cory & Sambow!



## bigbuck (Jan 26, 2003)

Congratulations to Cory and Sambow for there new NYSAA indoor records set this past weekend in NY. Cory 591, Sambow 572. You kids are making it tough for us old folk to keep up. I surrender!
Nice job!


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks!



Great shooting Sam.


Bring that to Indoor Nationals, and you'll do just fine.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks dad!!! and i thought i didnt do that great that day lol!

Cory I'm gonna try to bring more than that to nationals!!:teeth: 

Cory.........AMAZING shootin once againnnnn!!


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Congrats to the both of you. Cory, you are lucky I won't be able to go to Nationals this year and get some crispies out of you. If I was going though, it would be a totally different story, I would be a wealthier man when I left. But I'm not going, so I can stick to using that as my reason why I didn't get any george washingtons. There's always next year...


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice shooting guys :thumbs_up


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats! Keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

good luck at nationals cory i might be there i dont know yet. Good shooting to the both of you also.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

w00t!
Sam, good news!!!! Give me a call sometime...I have to tell you my new plan!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> w00t!
> Sam, good news!!!! Give me a call sometime...I have to tell you my new plan!


Ooooo a plan....does it involve u shooting again or atleast coming to a shoot?!?!?! that would be fabulous!


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Good shooting cory and sam!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, kind of. I am going to do some stuff different come summer. I am going to teach Eric how to shoot and start out shooting some local 3ds. You know not many arrows but still the taste of competition.
And see how things go. Basically I am going to work back up to where I was. Though my scores weren't much different.


----------

